# 0-10V wandeln in 0-10kOhm



## Temminator (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.
Ich möchte gerne einen Hifi Verstärker über die Sps ansteuern. Hat jemand schon mal sowas gemacht oder eine gute Idee?
Der Hintergrund ist Lautstärkenregelung für ein Haus. Ich möchte gerne bestimmte Lautstärken zu bestimmten Szenen vorgeben.

Gruß


----------



## Oberchefe (7 Mai 2012)

Motorpoti, leider ohne Rückmeldung wo's grade steht:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/33774/Motorpotentiometer.html

Wenn ein paar Stufen reichen: Zu- / Wegschalten von Widerständen per Relais (nicht grade High End)

oder richtig basteln:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/180153


----------



## Temminator (7 Mai 2012)

Ja das mit dem Motorpoti war auch meine erste Idee, habe es auch schon angeschlossen und getestet. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, das man nicht wirklich weiß wie es steht ist suboptimal. Ein Analog wert wäre schon nett.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein elektronisches Poti bestellt, bin gespannt wie das funktioniert.

http://www.elv-downloads.de/service/manuals/DP1/DP1_KM.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 Mai 2012)

Temminator schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein elektronisches Poti bestellt, bin gespannt wie das funktioniert.


Wie hast du das denn vor, willst du den Inkrementalgeber runterlöten und die Signale von der SPS aus generieren?

Die meisten digitalen Poti ICs haben eine serielle Schnittstelle (SPI, I2C). Darum ist es eigentlich am einfachsten sich mit einem kleinen Mikrocontroller (z.B. Attiny) ein kleines Interface zu bauen welches einen Analogwert auf den entsprechenden Widerstandswert umsetzt. Aber die Ausrüstung hat ja nicht jeder zu hause rumliegen.


----------



## winnman (8 Mai 2012)

Es gibt auch Motorpotis mit mehreren mechanisch parallel geschalteten Potis, da kannst du dann über zb.: 0-10V die Stellung wider in die SPS bringen.


----------



## ohm200x (9 Mai 2012)

Hi, warum nicht bei Null ne Nocke und nen Mikroschalter als Endlagenüberwachung einbauen. Nachts ggf ne Initialisierungsfahrt und gut. Damit dürfte der Istwert auch nach mehreren Fahrten hinreichend genau sein. Sollte billiger sein als per AI einen zweiten Poti zurückzukoppeln. Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Temminator (9 Mai 2012)

Die AI/AO hätte ich zur Verfügung. Das ist nicht so toll mit den Potis, da die ja mit einer Rutschkupplung arbeiten. Ich müsste bei jedem Ausschalten eine Initialisierungsfahrt machen, da ich ja auch eine Lautstärke mitnahme/Übernahme in den Nächsten Raum machen möchte. Ich habe einen Multiroom Verstärker mit 8 Lautstärkereglern.
Da ist die Lösung mit dem Elektronischem Poti eleganter wie ich finde, da ich definierte werte habe. Da müsste ich nur einen Baustein basteln der die hoch und runter Zählwerte passend verarbeitet.


----------



## ohm200x (9 Mai 2012)

Hi, mehrkanal Verstärker?! Das klingt dich verdächtig nach RS232. So Kisten lassen sich doch damit normal fernsteuern. Wäre das nicht einfacher? Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Temminator (9 Mai 2012)

Das wäre natürlich der Hit wenn der So eine Schnittstelle hätte.
Und sehr blamabel wenn ich das übersehen hätte .

Evtl. weiß ja jemand mehr, es ist ein "sirus pro mxc 8".


----------



## ohm200x (9 Mai 2012)

Hi, mehrkanal Verstärker?! Das klingt dich verdächtig nach RS232. So Kisten lassen sich doch damit normal fernsteuern. Wäre das nicht einfacher? Gruß ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (9 Mai 2012)

Sorry doppelpost


----------



## Temminator (9 Mai 2012)

Noch eine Frage, auf meinem Elektronischem Poti sitzt ein IC X9C103. 
Auf Blatt 3, Punkt 3 steht was von -5 bis +5V, ist das ein Eingang den ich beschalten kann?

http://www.elv-downloads.de/Assets/Produkte/1/164/16489/Downloads/16489_potentiometer_data.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 Mai 2012)

Temminator schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, auf meinem Elektronischem Poti sitzt ein IC X9C103.
> Auf Blatt 3, Punkt 3 steht was von -5 bis +5V, ist das ein Eingang den ich beschalten kann?


Nein, Pin 3 ist einer der Ausgangspins. Also das eine Ende des elektronischen Widerstands wenn man so will. Zwischen 3 und 6 hast du den gesamten Widerstand, an Pin 5 den elektronischen Poti-Abgriff (Schleiferkontakt).
Das IC hat keine analogen Eingänge. Dadrin steckt ein interner Zähler. Mit einem Pin wählt man die Richtung vor, mit einem anderen Pin gibt man einen Zählimpuls in die gewählte Richtung.

In der ELV-Anleitung ist das IC doch in einem vereinfachten Schema und auf deutsch beschrieben.


----------



## hapr (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

komme etwas spät zum Thema, war längere Zeit nicht im Forum.

Wenn RS232 möglich ist, dann wäre ein ATtiny2313 und entsprechende Anzahl Digitalpotis (MCP4151 o. ä.) eine elegante Lösung. Da dieser Mikrocontroller kein AI hat, könnte für AI dann ein anderer Mikrocontroller verwendet werden.

Das Digitalpoti habe ich ungefähr Ende letzten Jahres für eine Sensorikadaption an einer Solaranlage benötigt. Mit AVR lebe ich schon einige Jahre. Falls Ich Dir bei Deinem Projekt noch weiter in die Seite treten kann, einfach mal melden ;-)

Harald.


----------



## Temminator (13 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe leider immer noch nichts gefunden was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Was ich noch ausprobieren wollte ist das Poti im Verstärker aus zu löten und anstelle des Potis ein Optokoppler ein zu bauen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert müsste ich wohl auf einen Optokoppler zurück greifen. Nur weigere ich mich noch, da ich nicht fit bin in sachen mikrokontroller.
Was müsste ich da genau machen um meine 0-10V in 0-10kOhm zu verwandeln?

Gruß

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## hapr (13 Mai 2012)

Das Poti durch einen Optokoppler auszutauschen wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht funktionieren. 

Die Digitalpotis haben drei Anschlüsse, die wie ein normales Poti verwendet werden können. Diese drei Anschlüsse müssten dann entsprechend auf der Verstärkerplatine angeschlossen werden.

Die Ansteuerung der Digitalpotis wäre durch einen Mikrocontroller über eine SPI zu realisieren. Was er dann für Werte rausgibt, hängt dann von der Eingangsinformation ab. Zu beachten ist, dass er zusätzlich noch eine Logarithmierung durchführen muss. Das heißt, im unteren Bereich eine kleinere Wertänderung als im oberen Bereich. Die Eingangsinformation kann als Analogwert (z.B. 0 bis 10V) oder auch als Übertragungsinformation (RS232) erhalten.

Wegen Mikrocontroller kannst Du ja Dir helfen lassen ;-)
Harald.


----------



## tnt369 (13 Mai 2012)

ich würde mir ein poti nachbilden indem ich zwei LDR mit LED ansteure. Die LED durch zwei analog-ausgänge (z.B. 0-20mA) gegenläufig ansteuern und evtl. noch in der sps linearisieren.
damit sollte sich ein poti recht genau nachbilden lassen. die "gegenläufigkeit liese sich auch durch eine schaltung realisieren, dadurch könnten analoge ausgänge dann eingespart werden.


----------



## Temminator (13 Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen Weg gefunden ohne den Verstärker zu verbasteln.

Habe diese Platine vorgeschaltet: http://www.elv-downloads.de/service...Stereo_Vorverstaerker_mit_Klangregelstufe.pdf

Das Lautstärkepoti nicht einbauen. Die Masse des Analogausgangs mit der der Platine verbinden. Das Positive Signal mit pin 17 des IC´s verbinden. Wer will kann einen Spannungsteiler hinzufügen, da der Pin 17 nur 5V verträgt.


----------



## hapr (13 Juni 2012)

Hi Terminator,

kann es sein, dass Du Dein positives Signal auf Pin 1 und nicht auf Pin 17 angeschlossen hast? Pin 17 soll ja die Referenzspannung sein, die dann über ein Poti für die Lautstärke auf Pin 1 geführt wird.

Und wie klingt es? Wegen der integrierten Digitalpotis sollte es wahrscheinlich nicht zu Störgeräuschen kommen.

Harald.


----------



## Temminator (15 Juni 2012)

Hallo, ja Pin 1 ist natürlich richtig. Hatte es aus der Erinnerung geschrieben.
Der Klang ist echt gut. Ich kann keine Rauschen hören und es kann von Stumm bis volle Lautstärke angesteuert werden.


----------

